# Farm treasures-any info on some?



## msmeower (Mar 12, 2010)

My young boys and I were riding around our old farm today and they asked to stop and peer into the 'junk pit' in the woods behind our pond. The pit contains old fencing, old farm implements, old wood, etc. As we walked around the edge of the pit I noticed some bottles sticking out of the dirt and so we excavated some of them. I cleaned them up a little bit and took a photo and am hoping for more info on some of these. The Lustre Cream and Soltice Rub are obvious. What about the others? The bottle top right with the white cap says "Woodbury" on the bottom, as does the small white cream jar without a lid. The clear jar with half a metal lid says "Duraglo"(I think) on the bottom. The clear bottle with 3 globes says JL Read Foods, Inc. on the bottom. The ketchup-looking bottle bottom has two F's in a circle, then1"1682-B". The clear bottle on the lower left with the rusty lid (that I can't open) has another small square-ish bottle with a cork inside. The round green bottle looks like a lemon juice bottle? The big brown bottle looks very familiar too. I also found two intact china plates from Princess China with the Bridal Wreath pattern that go for $24-$48 on Replacements! Would love dialog on any of these finds. I plan to go explore the pit some more with gloves and tools in the next few weeks!


----------



## madman (Mar 12, 2010)

HEY WENDY, WELCOME TO THE FORUM! LOOKS LIKE YOUVE GOTTEN INTO A MID 40S EARLY 50S DUMP,  THE BOTTLES YOUVE PICTURED ARE VARIOUS HOUSEHOLD ITEMS KETCHUP , LEMON JUICE AND OR VINEGAR ,THE ROUND JARS COULD HAVE BEEN ANY THING, COSMETIC BOTTLES, THE LARGE ONE WITH THE CAP PROB SOME KIND OF TOILETRY, I WOULD DIG THERE , THERE COULD BE MILK BOTTLES OR SODA BOTTLES  THERE AS WELL -M


----------



## madman (Mar 12, 2010)

WOOPS MISSED THE PLATES, CAN WE SEE A PIX OF THE CREST ON THE PLATES? THEY LOOK VERY NICE, ALSO CAN I SEE A PIX OF THE ODDLY SHAPED CLEAR BOTTLE IN THE BACK ROW, ANY EMBOSSING????


----------



## msmeower (Mar 13, 2010)

I will post pix of the back of the plates and the unusual jar in a day or two. We started digging at that spot today and unearthed some other good stuff- lots of jars with lids... an old pepsi cola bottle, several cologne bottles, a Parson's sudsy ammonia bottle, and old Vick's vapo rub bottle with lid....will post pix of those too!


----------

